# Please implement a destructive recording transfer mechanism between tivos



## mayeri (Oct 19, 2014)

I suspect this has probably been suggested a number of times in the past.

I'm fairly certain that there are a considerable number of Tivo owners who are hanging on to their old Tivos instead of upgrading to newer models only because they have copy-protected recordings that
can't be transferred to another tivo.

Tivo should implement some mechanism that would transfer all copy protected recordings from one 
tivo to another that would simultaneously permanently delete the original recording from the old tivo.
I think that would satisfy the copy protection people - there would only be one copy of the recording
after the transfer. Maybe this could be implemented for the owner to perform at home using a special authorization code or one-shot download from tivo. Alternatively, maybe it could be done as an "in factory" operation - send in your old tivo and they send you back the new tivo with all the recordings transferred to it.


----------

